
Groupon launches instant local deals spinoff Groupon Now - revorad
http://venturebeat.com/2011/05/11/groupon-launches-instant-local-deals-spinoff-groupon-now/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29&utm_content=Twitter
======
andrewguenther
Am I crazy in thinking this move is aimed at Foursquare? Or is it just the
next logical progression of Groupon's services?

